# Milbemax wormers Are they ok to give 7 week pregnant bitch



## Sarah88 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi 

Just got some wormers off my vet for my pregnant dog. And he gave me milbemax never used these before there chewable tablets. I'd asked for panacur but he said these were better. Has anyone ever used these before??


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Sarah88 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got some wormers off my vet for my pregnant dog. And he gave me milbemax never used these before there chewable tablets. I'd asked for panacur but he said these were better. Has anyone ever used these before??


I personally wouldnt like to worm whilst pregnant I would always worm as they come into season. does vet know your girl expecting if so id imagine they where safe. Does it not have a leaflet with them?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I've never used milbemax and only use panacur 10% on pregnant bitch which you could have bought online and not through your vet. 

Just reading through your other posts, do you have a mentor that can help you? You obviously need a vet (preferably one that is experienced with breeding), but most vets aren't and relying on them is not the best way to go about breeding.


----------



## Sarah88 (Aug 8, 2013)

I asked for panacur as that is what ive read up on but the vet said this was much easier. 

I don't have a mentor no, the stud dog I used for my bitch was helping me with advice etc but unfortunately some unforeseen circumstances she's not in the country at the moment. so im just trying to get some more advice off other people. 

She was wormed just before mating but I was told its best to do her again at 7 weeks with panacur. When I asked my vet he said milbemax was ok to use and easier as its chewable tablets.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sarah88 said:


> I asked for panacur as that is what ive read up on but the vet said this was much easier.
> 
> I don't have a mentor no, the stud dog I used for my bitch was helping me with advice etc but unfortunately some unforeseen circumstances she's not in the country at the moment. so im just trying to get some more advice off other people.
> 
> She was wormed just before mating but I was told its best to do her again at 7 weeks with panacur. When I asked my vet he said milbemax was ok to use and easier as its chewable tablets.


What breed is she? Milbemax should not be used on collies.

Some worm during pregnancy, others don't. Mine are terrible scavengers so I do. Panacur 10% would normally be given from day 40 till 2 days after birth as it stops the encysted worms developing (which are present in ALL dogs and woken up by pregnancy hormones). It means that the puppies are born pretty much worm free. Worming before mating won't stop the encysted lava developing during pregnancy, so the puppies will have a worm burden, although, if the bitch is regularly wormed it should not be too much and dealt with when you start worming at 2 weeks. I can't say how milbemax works during pregnancy - I'm assuming a normal dosage is given rather than the reduced 10% panacur.

What about your girls breeder? Have you consulted her? TBH, the breeder you bought your girl from is probably the best person to have as a mentor as she will know the bitch lines.


----------



## Sarah88 (Aug 8, 2013)

She is a Labrador. 

I've managed to get abit more advice and it says there fine to use for pregnant or lactating bitches. It's 2 chewy tablets she's got to have suppose to be easier for them to have in one go instead of using the panacur every day.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sarah88 said:


> She is a Labrador.
> 
> I've managed to get abit more advice and it says there fine to use for pregnant or lactating bitches. It's 2 chewy tablets she's got to have suppose to be easier for them to have in one go instead of using the panacur every day.


Easier for them or for the breeder . Personally, I would not want to give a pregnant bitch a strong dose of wormer even if it is licensed for use in pregnancy, but each to their own.

Are you in contact with your girl's breeder?


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

Sarah88 said:


> She is a Labrador.
> 
> I've managed to get abit more advice and it says there fine to use for pregnant or lactating bitches. It's 2 chewy tablets she's got to have suppose to be easier for them to have in one go instead of using the panacur every day.


When my ess girl was pregnant I was advised to use panacur 10% from day 42 to 3days post whelping I usually worm my dogs with milbemax but was advised that the lower dose panacur was preferable for bitch and puppies. Used panacur for pups until 10 weeks old when advised that they were now big enough for milbemax! Tbh I read lots about worming when lily was pregnant and became confused by all information available but decided to use panacur as lily like my others can be a monkey for picking stuff up off fields and eating it. I think you have to look at info available and make the best decision for your dog! Good luck


----------

